# Raf Pocket Watch Markings



## Grandson (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

I received a pocket watch from my father with the folllowing markings:

^

6E/50

A 16163

I believe the 6E refers to RAF ground crew or engineers but can anyone tell me what the 50 and the A16163 refer to?

netser


----------

